# Forum Argomenti di discussione Auto & autocarri  Ammortamento auto deducibile ora al 25%

## paoing

Sono un libero professionista. Ho sentito il parere di alcuni secondo cui se ho acquistato nel 2004 un'automobile, da ammortizzare in quattro anni, e ho già quindi dedotto il 50% della quota di ammortamento nel 2004 ed un altro 50% nel 2005, nel 2006 non potrei dedurmi più nulla in quanto la somma degli ammortamenti effettuati arriva già al limite del 25% che è possibile dedurre con l'entrata in vigore della nuova finanziaria.. E' corretto o posso comunque dedurre il 25% della quota di ammortamento di quest'anno?

----------


## Enrico Larocca

Si, questa impostazione per la quale potrebbe risultare superata la soglia massima di deducibilit&#224; a causa del dimezzamento della percentuale di deducibilit&#224; degli ammortamenti &#232; stata di recente affermata nel Corso del Convegno Nazionale di Napoli organizzato dal Commercialista Telematico.

----------


## danilo sciuto

A mio parere questa interpretazione può essere contestata in quanto dice quello che nella legge non è detto.
La norma infatti fa riferimento alle spese e agli altri componenti negativi, e poichè è la quota di ammortamento il componente negativo (e non il valore del cespite), ritengo che quest'anno lei possa legittimamente dedurre il 25% della quota annuale.
E' ovvio che in mancanza di una presa di posizione del Fisco, o, meglio ancora, del legislatore, tale comportamento presterà il fianco a riprese fiscali in caso di controlli, ma tant'è. 
buon lavoro

----------


## paoing

beh.. tantovale provarci.. esistono obiettive condizioni di incertezza.. grazie

----------


## marco.M

Su "Guida alla contabilità e bilancio" nr. 2 del 05 febbraio 2007, il giornalista Izzo ha confermato la tesi del max 25% anche sulle quote residue di ammortamento dei veicoli acquistati prima del 2006.
Io, sinceramente, aspetterei qualche presa di posizione dell'Ade, anche perchè tale principio è l'ennesima violazione dello Statuto del Contribuente...non vi pare?

----------


## ROBERTO5096

> A mio parere questa interpretazione può essere contestata in quanto dice quello che nella legge non è detto.
> La norma infatti fa riferimento alle spese e agli altri componenti negativi, e poichè è la quota di ammortamento il componente negativo (e non il valore del cespite), ritengo che quest'anno lei possa legittimamente dedurre il 25% della quota annuale.
> E' ovvio che in mancanza di una presa di posizione del Fisco, o, meglio ancora, del legislatore, tale comportamento presterà il fianco a riprese fiscali in caso di controlli, ma tant'è. 
> buon lavoro

  sono pienamente daccordo con quanto qui affermato . Io deduco il 25% della quota annuale. :Cool:

----------


## mr bean

> sono pienamente daccordo con quanto qui affermato . Io deduco il 25% della quota annuale.

  
idem..
ciao

----------


## danilo sciuto

Come probabilmente avrete avuto modo di leggere, in un forum fiscale svoltosi a Roma il 19 maggio, il Fisco ha affermato che per determinare l'importo di ammortamento deducibile dei veicoli dei professionisti non ancora completamente ammortizzati, bisogna considerare l'importo dedotto negli anni precedenti. Se questo supera il 25% del totale deducibile, il residuo non può essere dedotto. 
Chi desidera dunque mettersi in linea con questa indicazione fiscale, dovrà dunque fare i dovuti calcoli. 
saluti

----------

